# Dorsche Ostsee



## Windfinder (17. August 2021)

Studie: Dorschbestand in westlicher Ostsee zusammengebrochen
					

Dem einstigen «Brotfisch» der Fischer geht es in der westlichen Ostsee schlecht - so schlecht, dass Experten eine Erholung der Bestände bezweifeln.




					www.gmx.net


----------



## climber (17. August 2021)

Danke. 
Wie bereits mehrmals geschrieben, bestätigt der Bericht unsere Erfahrung aus den letzten Jahren. 
Dies war wieder aller Aussagen zu befürchten.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. August 2021)

jeep, haben alle Ihren Beitrag dazu bei getragen


----------



## climber (17. August 2021)

Alle würde ich nicht unterstreichen und ist eine Einstellungssache.


----------



## buttweisser (17. August 2021)

An der Meldung ist nichts neu, das wußten die Ostseeangler schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Windfinder (17. August 2021)

buttweisser schrieb:


> An der Meldung ist nichts neu, das wußten die Ostseeangler schon seit Jahren.


Richtig! Aber hat irgend jemand den Anglern zugehört? Nun scheint es offiziell. Mal sehen welche Beschränkungen folgen und
vor allem für wen!? Echt Wahnsinn, wie primitiv wir Menschen sind!


----------



## Stulle (17. August 2021)

na was kann das Ergebnis sein Komplettes anlande verbot für ein Paar Jahre.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2021)

Studie: Dorschbestand in westlicher Ostsee zusammengebrochen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. August 2021)

So wird es kommen, aber leider viel zu spät


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> na was kann das Ergebnis sein Komplettes anlande verbot für ein Paar Jahre.


ich glaube eher, dass nur ein Angelverbot geben wird.
Die haben da schon länger vorgebaut.
Die Schlagzeilen waren doch schon länger in netwas so>:
"Angler fangen mehr Dorsche als Fischer"


----------



## climber (17. August 2021)

Aber nur für die Angler und die Berufsfischer machen sich in der EU stark.


----------



## Hering13 (18. August 2021)

Edit by Mod.
Immer link setzen bitte!
Zeitungen abfotografieren ist verboten(copyright).


----------



## Hering13 (18. August 2021)

Wenn ich von den Fangergebnissen dieses Jahr höre, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass da was dran ist.


----------



## rippi (18. August 2021)

Sorry falscher Hering, aber hier im Forum dulden wir nur einen Hering und das ist Hering58!

Aber ja, der Dorschbestand ist tot. Im kompletten südlichen Kattegat  ist es fast unmöglich geworden einen maßigen Dorsch auf Blinker oder Fliege zu bekommen.


----------



## nessy (19. August 2021)

Ich habe letzten Winter viel vor Kühlungsborn geangelt. Außerhalb der 3-Meilen Zone waren die Kutter mit ihrem Schleppgeschirr wie auf einer Autobahn unterwegs. In diesem Gebiet sammeln sich die Dorsche vor der Laichzeit.
Im Flachen haben Schwärme von Kormoranen die Dorsche gejagt und ins Tiefe getrieben
Eine absolut toxische Mischung. 
Wir Angler haben seit Jahren ein absolut sinnloses Baglimit und dort werden hunderte Tonnen Dorsch weggeschleppt.
Genauso sieht es in den Bodden mit dem Hecht aus. Dort kommt der Fischer Gau vor der Hechtzeit und fischt Tonnen von Hechten weg, die sich dort vor dem Laichen versammeln. 
Dort muss der Gesetzgeber eingreifen und die Gierlappen bremsen.


----------



## ralle (19. August 2021)

Was die Fischerei nicht schafft, macht das warme Wasser und der Sauerstoffmangel - sprich das Klima nieder.


----------



## Wollebre (19. August 2021)

Nebenbei versuchen noch gut 25000 Robben satt zu werden. Brauchen täglich gut 5kg Fisch. Rechnen kann ja jeder um welche Jahresmasse sich das handelt......

Heute um 9 Uhr AIS eingeschaltet. Nur ein Fischkutter in der westlichen Ostsee südlich von Schweden zu sehen.
Aber Nordsee und englischer Kanal proppevoll.... Ob die alle auf ihre Kosten kommen?

Kann jeder selbst anschauen:
www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:15.0/centery:55.1/zoom:7

Damit nicht alle Schiffe angezeigt werden, oben links auf Schiffssuche klicken, dann auf Schiffstyp. Von den angezeigten Schiffstypen alle Häkchen bis auf Fishing entfernen. Z.Zt. sind zwei Fischereischiffe südlich von Schweden zu sehen. Wie viele Schiffe ohne AIS unterwegs sind???

Aber die negative Endwicklung geht schon seit über zehn Jahre. Unser Bremer Hochsee Sportfischer Verein hat sich schon vor Jahren aufgelöst. Die Leute hatten einfach keinen Bock mehr fast nur auf Minifische zu pilken. In DK, wo wir elf Jahre unser Schiff liegen hatten, war es genauso traurig.


----------



## climber (19. August 2021)

Der Angelkutter aus Kiel ist auch schon in die Nordsee gezogen.


----------



## Stulle (19. August 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Nebenbei versuchen noch gut 25000 Robben satt zu werden. Brauchen täglich gut 5kg Fisch. Rechnen kann ja jeder um welche Jahresmasse sich das handelt......
> 
> Heute um 9 Uhr AIS eingeschaltet. Nur ein Fischkutter in der westlichen Ostsee südlich von Schweden zu sehen.
> Aber Nordsee und englischer Kanal proppevoll.... Ob die alle auf ihre Kosten kommen?
> ...




Die gab es schon vor den Fischern und waren auch kein Problem.


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Die gab es schon vor den Fischern und waren auch kein Problem.


stimmt , aber nur zum Teil
momentan ist die wieder wachsende Population an Robben sicher nicht produktiv zu sinkenden Dorschbestand.


----------



## eiswerner (19. August 2021)

Hallo,
bei den Robben ist es wie bei den Wölfen  die werden noch mit Schafen gemästet obwohl sie bei uns keiner braucht.


----------



## climber (19. August 2021)

Dann erst die niedlichen Graureiher…


----------



## bobbl (19. August 2021)

Genau, man sollte alle fischfressenden Tiere ausrotten, damit für die Menschheit mehr bleibt.
Schließlich können Menschen nichts anderes essen.


----------



## Wollebre (19. August 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Die gab es schon vor den Fischern und waren auch kein Problem.



Da waren die Dorschbestände im besten Zustand. Da konnten die Robben kräftig zulangen und vermehren.
Die Berufs- und Freizeifischer haben ausreichend gefangen und alle Seiten waren zufrieden.

Aber nun hat sich alles gedreht. Die Dorschbestände sind am Ende, aber der Appetit der Robben ist gleich geblieben. Die fragen nicht nach Mindestmaße und kennen kein Bag Limit. Auch nicht in den Monaten der Laichzeit... erst wenn die nicht mehr satt werden und den Jungen keine Milch mehr gegeben werden kann, reduziert sich die Population.

Es sollte auch nur ein Hinweis darauf sein, das neben Umwelt, Überfischung etc. auch die Robbenpopulation ihren Anteil daran hat, und das ist nicht wegzudiskutieren. Ich weiß, ist ein ungeliebtes Thema.....  Vielleicht hast mal ausgerechnet um welche Tonnage es sich handelt. Dann googel mal was den Anglern an Jahrestonnage zugeschrieben, um nicht zu sagen angedichtet wird, woraufhin das Bag Limit eingeführt wurde.


----------



## hans albers (20. August 2021)

naja.. aber dann sind wir angler auch mit dran schuld.
denn auch wir entnahmen (vor dem baglimit ) eine nicht unwesentliche menge fisch, wenn ich deine logik richtig verstehe,
bevor hier die robbe ins spiel gebracht wird.


----------



## angler1996 (20. August 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> naja.. aber dann sind wir angler auch mit dran schuld.
> denn auch wir entnahmen (vor dem baglimit ) eine nicht unwesentliche fisch, wenn ich deine logik richtig verstehe,
> bevor hier die robbe ins spiel gebracht wird.


Hans , das bestreite zumindest ich nicht- nur wenn ich betrachte wie Stand ist und wie es dazu kam , dann bitte mit allen Aspekten- sonst ist das reine Ideologie;-))


----------



## Silvio.i (20. August 2021)

In meinen Augen haben die subventionierten Schleppnetzkutterflotten dem Dorsch den Todesstoß gegeben. An denen wird doch komplett vorbei reglementiert.
Erinnert euch nur mal an 2017, wo das Angeln im Fehmarnbelt, Kadetrinne ... als Bestandschutzmaße Dorsch verboten wurde, die Schleppnetzkutter aber weiter ihre Kreise ziehen durften, da ja die Ketten, Haken und Gewichte an den Netzen weniger Schaden am Gewässergrund verursachen als Pilker und Gummifisch!

So lange Poliker in der EU was zu sagen haben, deren Gehirn nicht größer ist als das von Dorschen, wird sich rein gar nichts ändern!!!!


----------



## Wollebre (20. August 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> naja.. aber dann sind wir angler auch mit dran schuld.
> denn auch wir entnahmen (vor dem baglimit ) eine nicht unwesentliche fisch, wenn ich deine logik richtig verstehe,
> bevor hier die robbe ins spiel gebracht wird.



Genau richtig verstanden. Auch die Angler haben ihren Anteil dazu beigetragen. Wenn z.B. auf einem Bauernhof eine Wassertränke steht aus dem Rinder saufen, darf man die vielen Hühner nicht vergessen die sich auch daran bedienen!

Was wir brauchten wäre ein mindestens fünfjähriges komplettes Fischereiverbot. Während des 2. Weltkriegs, fünf Jahre ohne Fischerei, gabe nach dem Krieg in Nord- u. Ostsee Dorsch, Hering usw. in Hülle und Fülle. 1965 bin ich mit der Meeresangelei angefangen. Wir haben oft schon nach 1-2 Stunden aufgehört zu pilken weil sonst mehr gefangen wurde als was man verwerten konnte. Die neu aufgebaute Berufsfischerei hatte die Netze meist bis fast zum zerreißen voll. Heringe wurden per Pumpe aus den Netzen in die Laderäume gepumpt. Die waren so voll das die mit Boardgeschirr nicht mehr an Deck gehievt werden konnten. Dank neuer Echolottechnik und verbesserte Netzkonstruktionen wurde immer mehr und gnadenlos rund um die Uhr gefischt. Nicht nur die deutschen Kutter, sondern auch die der Anrainerstaaten. Das die Ostsee ein fast geschlossenes Ökosystem ist, so weit hat wohl nie einer daran gedacht. Im übertragenen Sinn nichts anderes als ein großes Aquarium.
Zum Pilken wurde meist nur bis zum Ausgang der Kieler Förde gefahren und ausgezeichnet gefangen. Das selbst mitten im Sommer. Nach gut 15 jahren wurden die Fischmengen weniger. Beim Brandungsangeln gab es weniger Fisch und mit den Angelkuttern mußte in entferntere Gebiete gefahren werden. Später bis in die dänischen Gewässer. Brandungsangel wurde von Fehmarn nach Langeland verlegt. Wrackangeln in der Nordsee wurde komplett eingestellt. Wo früher sehr gut gefangen wurde, war kein Fisch mehr. Keine Ahnung mit welchen Tricks die Berufsfischerei die Wracks geleert hat. Die von den Fischmengen verwöhnten Berufsfischer forcierten ihre Aktivitäten. Selbst Laichgebiete wurden leer geräumt.... geräucherter Dorschrogen, scheint auch lecker zu sein, liegt bis heute noch in mancher Fischtheke im Supermarkt. Vom Verein hatten wir einstimmig beschlossen in der Laichzeit keine Ausfahrten auf Dorsch zu machen. Im Nachherein war das noch nicht einmal ein Tropfen auf den berühmten heißen Stein um die Bestände zu schonen. Aber wir fanden das richtig und waren ganz bestimmt nicht grün angemalt. Heute stehen wir vor einen großen Scherbenhaufen.... das traurige Ergebnis wenn Gier Hirn frisst.....
Die weiteren Faktoren wie Klimawandel etc. spielen jetzt auch mit rein.  Auch das mangels Stürme zu wenig salziges Nordseewasser in die Ostsee kommt.
Sind ein paar Gedanken aus einem langen Anglerleben. Ist sicherlich nicht vollständig, was auch nicht beabsichtigt ist. Freue mich aber das man die besten Zeiten noch miterleben durfte.


----------



## buttweisser (20. August 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Das die Ostsee ein fast geschlossenes Ökosystem ist, so weit hat wohl nie einer daran gedacht.


Nach dem Weltkrieg hat daran sicher keiner gedacht, da war die Hungersnot auch viel zu groß. Aber jetzt weiß man es und trotzdem zieht die Politik keine Reißleine.

Von den Schleppnetzfischern kann man das nicht erwarten, die leben ja von ihrem Umsatz. Man kann die Fischer aber entschädigen, wenn sie für mehrere Jahre mit ihren Schleppnetzkuttern im Hafen bleiben. Die deutsche und europäische Politik verschleudert unsere Steuergelder sinnlos in Milliardenhöhe in der ganzen Welt, da wird wohl genug Geld da sein, um diese Fischer zu entschädigen. Mehr schreibe ich zum Verschleudern unserer Steuergelder nicht, sonst bekomme ich nur Blutdruck.


----------



## scp (20. August 2021)

Mooin!
Vor einigen Jahren bin ich hier böse angegriffen worden,genau das ist eingetreten.Der Dorsch ist vermutlich für immer fort aus der westlichen Ostsee.
Warum soll es den Fischen anders gehen,als Insekten,Vögel,Säugetieren?
Das Massensterben und die Veringerung der gesamten Biomasse der Tierwelt geht ungehindert weiter.
Leider habe ich bereits vor einigen Jahren mit den Angeln auf Dorsch nach Jahrzehnten in der Ostsee meine geliebten Pilkruten in den Keller gestellt.
Das befischen auf einer vom Aussterben bedrohten Species macht mir keine Freude.
Selbst wenn alles eingestellt wird,ist es jetzt vermutlich zu spät.
Der Klimawandel lässt sich nicht aufhalten.
Die Genetik des schnell abwachsenden  Dorsch ist heute hinderlich,das nennt sich natürliche Auslese.
Achtung der Satz könnte Spuren von Ironie enthalten.


----------



## Wollebre (20. August 2021)

So ein paar Gedanken wenn der Staat voll eingreift. Müssen nicht richtig sein, wenn dann korrigiert mich gerne.

Wenn der Staat die Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei zum 1.Jan. 2022 verbieten würde. Müßte der Staat (mit unseren Steuern) erhebliche Entschädigungen zahlen. Aber es sind nicht nur die Fischer und Angestellten, sondern die komplette damit zusammhängende Industrie und Handel. Das würde Milliarden kosten.

Wenn der Staat (denke mal ganz häßlich) die Fischer weitermachen lassen würde. Dann würden sich die Berufs- und Freizeitfischer scheibchenweise den Beruf bzw. das Hobby einstellen. Suchen sich einen anderen Job, oder gehen in Rente oder bekommen HARTZ4 aber sonst keine Entschädigungen. In den anhängenden Industrien, incl. Angelgeräte Handel, würde das Personal ebenfalls scheibchenweise abgebaut. Psychologisch würde das in der Allgemeinheit kaum wahrgenommen werden. Der Staat würde jede Menge Steuergelder sparen.

Mal abwarten was auf uns zukommt.....


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. August 2021)

Just my two Cents.........


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2021)

Der Dorschbestand soll laut offiziellen Zahlen dieses Jahr eigentlich deutlich größer sein als 2016/17. Deckt sich nicht wirklich mit dem, was man von der Küste hört.

Kritik an der Studie gab es übrigens vom Thünen-Institut. 





						Thünen-Institut: Ist der Westdorsch noch zu retten?
					






					www.thuenen.de


----------



## ragbar (21. August 2021)

Aus diesem Artikel:


Der laxe Umgang mit derart entscheidenden Eingangsdaten lässt Zweifel aufkommen, wie belastbar die Ergebnisse der Modellierung tatsächlich sind und ob man deswegen eine Bewirtschaftung, die die Erholung des Bestandes zum Ziel hat, aufgeben sollte.
Originalstudie: ​
Klingt nach Kapitulation als Problemlösungsstrategie.


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2021)

die lieben Wissenschaftler diskutieren und keiner will der sein, der "gehenk"t wird.
Für mich gehört eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung des Dorschbestandes verboten , bis das Durschnittsmaß wieder irgendwo bei 80 cm liegt  ( jedenfall nicht bei 45 cm)
das werde ich nicht merh erleben , aber sei es drum, kann ja dann bald Thunfsch fangen ;-))


----------



## climber (21. August 2021)

Heute war es wirklich traumhaft auf dem Wasser und die Plattfische waren auch da. 
Mal sehen wie lange noch, aber nächste Woche geht es erst mal nach Norge.


----------



## yukonjack (21. August 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> die lieben Wissenschaftler diskutieren und keiner will der sein, der "gehenk"t wird.
> Für mich gehört eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung des Dorschbestandes verboten , bis das *Durschnittsmaß* wieder irgendwo bei* 80 cm* liegt  ( jedenfall nicht bei 45 cm)
> das werde ich nicht merh erleben , aber sei es drum, kann ja dann bald Thunfsch fangen ;-))


Wann soll das denn gewesen sein ?


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2021)

Vor 100 Jahren, von mir aus auch 70,cm , nur nicht daß  was da momentan als Mindestmaß gilt


----------



## Seatrout (14. September 2021)

Kein dorschfang mehr in 2022?


----------



## climber (15. September 2021)

Ja, am Wochenende in der Kieler Zeitung gelesen und die paar restlichen Dorsche dürfen von den Schleppfischern als Beifang entnommen werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. September 2021)

climber schrieb:


> Ja, am Wochenende in der Kieler Zeitung gelesen und die paar restlichen Dorsche dürfen von den Schleppfischern als Beifang entnommen werden.


so ist es, und die schleppen gezielt drauf und deklarieren es als Beifang


----------



## climber (15. September 2021)

Unfassbar und da schauen die „Grünen“ zu.


----------



## Seatrout (15. September 2021)

Naja, so leicht geht das auch nicht.
Zum einen sind dorschschleppnetze klar von plattfischnetze zu unterscheiden. Zum anderen fällt es schon auf, wenn man 500kg dorsch anlandet und weniger Plattfisch. Von daher würde ich mir um die schleppnetzfischer keine sorgen machen. Die gibts eh nicht mehr lange.
Bei Stellnetzen siehts schon anders aus. Da kann man wunderbar mit Plattfischnetzen auf dorsch gehen, wenn die stelle stimmt. Die richten also in Zukunft größeren Schaden bei den dorschen an.
Auch wird es den meerforellen nicht gut ergehen, da jetzt ja ein ausweichfisch für die Stellnetzfischer gefunden werden muss.
Am ende ist immer alles mist


----------



## climber (15. September 2021)

Yep und der Plattfisch ist auch weg.


----------



## DocDorsch (17. September 2021)

Die Politik hat noch nie auf den ICES gehört... der sagt seit Jahrzehnten das der Dorsch und generell die Ostsee geschützt werden müssen. 
Ich saß selbst schon an diesem Tisch und hab die Herren nicken und jaja sagen sehen...


----------

